# Recommendation for an Expression Pedal Model



## muziksculp (Nov 27, 2020)

Hi,

I'm quite uncomfortable using my Yamaha Expression Pedal, I just don't like the overall reaction, and feel of it. Basically, I don't use it.

Any recommendations for a very good Exp-Pedal that feels natural, comfortable, and responsive to use ?

Here is a pic of my Yamaha Exp-Pedal (Avoid it). 








Thanks,
Muziksculp


----------



## cuttime (Nov 27, 2020)

I use an M-Audio and don't like it either. Following.


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Nov 27, 2020)

I have my eye on the Boss dual expression pedal ($100) for the holidays (it and the Meris Polymoon). I wanted the cable coming out the back, not side. Otherwise, there's the Mission expression pedal and similar ($150). Alternatively, there's the Moog one that's ~$50 I think, but plastic. Or the Roland one - also plastic.

Caveat: I've never used an expression pedal before. But I always aim for (purported) quality.


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 27, 2020)

vitocorleone123 said:


> I have my eye on the Boss dual expression pedal ($100) for the holidays (it and the Meris Polymoon). I wanted the cable coming out the back, not side. Otherwise, there's the Mission expression pedal and similar ($150). Alternatively, there's the Moog one that's ~$50 I think, but plastic. Or the Roland one - also plastic.
> 
> Caveat: I've never used an expression pedal before. But I always aim for (purported) quality.



Thanks for the recommendations. I will check them out.


----------



## dflood (Nov 27, 2020)

I have that same Yamaha pedal and I also dislike it. It seems to deliver 80% of its total output span over about 20% of its travel arc. Very hard to use accurately. Does anyone know if it is possible to linearize its output response either in Logic or in a Komplete Kontol keyboard?


----------



## Windbag (Nov 28, 2020)

I definitely do not have that same problem with my Yamaha pedal; the output value seems to correspond with the physical travel pretty well. The issue I have is if left in the middle, it will often send out constant midi messages (basically vacillates between the two nearest values) and I'll have to go back and bottom it out to make it stop.

I also would be interested in a better pedal. Anyone make a USB one? With curve control, perhaps?


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 28, 2020)

I think the market needs an improved, well designed, and comfortable to use Expression Pedal compared to what's currently available.


----------



## chimuelo (Nov 29, 2020)

I won’t use anything but the FC-7’s.
I bought a bulk dozen 15 years ago.
Still got 8 left unused, and use 3 of them on a Physis K4.




It’s not the pedal, it’s the controller that’s being used.
If USB powered, if it’s a TS connection, etc.

A pedal that works with everything is the Roland EV5 with it’s unique wiring.
My issue with it is that it’s plastic and small, but very accurate.

My FC-7s are very accurate but needs the Ashby Adapter to make it my favorite pedal.

FC7X-II has the TRS 1/4” that will use TS as well.


----------



## chimuelo (Nov 29, 2020)

There’s also the Behringer FC100’s.
It has Dual function. CV and MIDI.
‘Build quality like the Yamaha FC7 but requires a 9 volt.


----------



## AllanH (Dec 6, 2020)

This is what I have. While I don't use it much, it's solid and moves smoothly









Moog EP-3 Universal Polarity Expression Pedal


Universal Expression Pedal with 1/4" TRS Output, Polarity Switch, and External Level Adjustment




www.sweetwater.com


----------



## muziksculp (Dec 6, 2020)

AllanH said:


> This is what I have. While I don't use it much, it's solid and moves smoothly
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for the recommendation. 

I will check it out.


----------



## spacepluk (Dec 7, 2020)

I’m using an Ernie Ball VP-JR. It’s more commonly used with guitars but the string mechanism feels better than anything else
I’ve tried.


----------



## muziksculp (Dec 7, 2020)

spacepluk said:


> I’m using an Ernie Ball VP-JR. It’s more commonly used with guitars but the string mechanism feels better than anything else
> I’ve tried.



Hi @spacepluk ,

Thanks for the recommendation, I will check it out.


----------



## muziksculp (Jan 14, 2021)

Hi,


I finally decided to go with the *Moog EP-3 Exp. Pedal* , It looks very well built, and the price is $49. 

I'm going to order it right after I type this post  

Thanks for all of your helpful recommendations. 

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## dflood (Jan 14, 2021)

I sorted my own problems with the Yamaha FC-7 by replacing its 50 kOhm logarithmic pot with a $6, 10 kOhm linear potentiometer from Amazon. After doing the calibration for my S61 Komplete Kontrol keyboard, the expression output now evenly ramps over the full pedal range. Thanks to @EvilDragon for suggesting this on another forum. I like the build quality of FC-7 or I wouldn’t have bothered. The Moog EP-3 was my next choice if this hadn’t worked.


----------



## NothingToHide (Jan 14, 2021)

I use this one. It has the right size and ergonomics for me, it is built like a tank and you can use it as a volume pedal (for guitar or synth) as well. You can change the resistance as well.





__





Weiterleitungshinweis






www.google.de


----------



## muziksculp (Jan 14, 2021)

NothingToHide said:


> I use this one. It has the right size and ergonomics for me, it is built like a tank and you can use it as a volume pedal (for guitar or synth) as well. You can change the resistance as well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the recommendation.

I hope that I'm going to like the Moog EP-3 , but if I don't for any reason, I will look at other options like the one you are suggesting.


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Jan 14, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> Thanks for the recommendation.
> 
> I hope that I'm going to like the Moog EP-3 , but if I don't for any reason, I will look at other options like the one you are suggesting.


When I eventually get one, I plan on a Boss (prob the dual not the single that's linked) because I want something heavy enough to not move around and scratch the floor up. Minimal plastic.


----------



## jbuhler (Jan 14, 2021)

I have both the FC-7 and the EP-3. They are both ok, though I prefer how the FC-7 feels when I operate it from a sitting position. The throw of the EP-3 is quite a lot longer (but its angle is also as a consequence quite a bit steeper). 


dflood said:


> I sorted my own problems with the Yamaha FC-7 by replacing its 50 kOhm logarithmic pot with a $6, 10 kOhm linear potentiometer from Amazon. After doing the calibration for my S61 Komplete Kontrol keyboard, the expression output now evenly ramps over the full pedal range. Thanks to @EvilDragon for suggesting this on another forum. I like the build quality of FC-7 or I wouldn’t have bothered. The Moog EP-3 was my next choice if this hadn’t worked.


I will think about this trick because the unevenness is one thing I struggle with, really with both pedals.


----------



## EvilDragon (Jan 15, 2021)

BTW the pot in FC7 isn't log after all it seems. It kinda feels like it is but that's due to the mechanism of the pedal that makes the throw non-linear.

I have kept the original pot in and soldered additional resistors in parallel to reduce its throw to 10-15 kOhm and it works splendidly in my Kurzweil PC3K8.


----------



## davidanthony (Jan 15, 2021)

Sounds like OP has a decision but in case anyone else comes across this thread: I have an EP-3 and an Ernie Ball VIP Jr. that I use with my keyboard (Novation SL MK II) and guitar pedal (Eventide H9), respectively.

They're a bit different in terms of feel under the foot. Compared to the Jr. the EP-3 has the smaller base for the foot to rest on, but a higher vertical profile, which may be of interest if you have a larger foot (I have a size 12M US and a little bit of it "hangs off", but not enough to be uncomfortable). The Jr. has a longer (supports my entire foot) and very slightly wider footplate.

Even though it's plastic, the EP-3 feels fairly robust, and I have no issues with grip or sliding on a hardwood floor. (The Jr. is mounted in place on a pedal board).

I would describe the EP-3 action as "easier" -- there's a bit less weight and resistance in the mechanism compared to the Jr, and the distance from fully open to closed is shorter.

I think both pedals would ultimately work fine for either purpose. If you tend to do a lot of rapid opening and closing the EP-3 may be the better choice, but I think it could still be managed with the Jr., would just be more of a workout. The motion to control a long dynamic swell is probably easier achieved on the Jr. due to the larger mass and inertia in the pedal, but either pedal will ultimately get the job done, just a matter of adapting.

The only caveat I would give about the EP-3 is you may be more comfortable with a different pedal if you have a very large foot or minimal clearance under a desk.


----------



## muziksculp (Jan 15, 2021)

davidanthony said:


> Sounds like OP has a decision but in case anyone else comes across this thread: I have an EP-3 and an Ernie Ball VIP Jr. that I use with my keyboard (Novation SL MK II) and guitar pedal (Eventide H9), respectively.
> 
> They're a bit different in terms of feel under the foot. Compared to the Jr. the EP-3 has the smaller base for the foot to rest on, but a higher vertical profile, which may be of interest if you have a larger foot (I have a size 12M US and a little bit of it "hangs off", but not enough to be uncomfortable). The Jr. has a longer (supports my entire foot) and very slightly wider footplate.
> 
> ...


Hi @davidanthony ,

Thank You for your helpful feedback.

Given what you wrote above, I should be very happy using the Moog EP-3 .

I'm expecting it to arrive tomorrow, so I will use it once I receive it, and post some feedback on this thread.

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## muziksculp (Jan 16, 2021)

Hi,

OK, I received my Moog EP-3 Expression Pedal today. 

One end of the included stereo cable jack was damaged, so I was lucky to have another one in my studio. 

I plugged it into my Yamaha Montage 7 Keyboard, I had to do some setup changes for the Montage, it initially was receiving Volume CC7 instead of CC11, so ... after a bit of tweaking It was sending CC11, I also had to set the switch in the bottom of the EP-3 to (Other) instead of (Standard), the Standard is for Moog Keyboard/devices. I also dialed the full amount for the range dial on the side, which allows you to limit the max. value of the CC11 if you want to. But since I need to have the full range of CC11 (0-127), I turned it all the way up to reflect that range. 

Once I began using it, I noticed that it is a bit higher/taller than the standard expression pedals, so I needed to position it a bit further into my desk, otherwise my knee would hit my desk's keyboard pullout extender that the Montage is sitting on. 

The thing I liked instantly was the smooth, and fluid action of the EP-3 Pedal, and how it didn't tire my ankle, and foot when bending my foot up and down repeatedly, this was not comfortable for me when using the Yamaha FC7, plus it was not smooth to operate, but rather stiff, and choppy in its movement. 

I think it will take a little more practice time for me to get totally in tune with the Moog EP-3, and feel very comfortable using it, but I already like it after using it for 10 minutes. 

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## rgames (Jan 16, 2021)

I also prefer the Moog pedal over the others I've tried (including the FC-7).

I think the reason the FC-7 has a big dead zone at the upper end is because that's the only way to get it to quit transmitting data. At least that's the case for mine. Mine will constantly send MIDI around wherever it was left (even with foot off the pedal) unless you push it all the way past 127.

I don't have that issue with the Moog pedal.

rgames


----------



## 60s Pop Man (May 31, 2021)

Here's a non-solder fix for the FC-7, a couple of y-cords, to even out the distribution of data over the pedal's range.








Yamaha FC7 Expression Pedal - Barry’s Mixed Reviews


Yamaha FC7 Expression Pedal Review SIMPLY THE BEST Like many other reviews say, this is one of the very best expression pedals around. Nic...




barrysmixedreviews.blogspot.com


----------



## dflood (May 31, 2021)

60s Pop Man said:


> Here's a non-solder fix for the FC-7, a couple of y-cords, to even out the distribution of data over the pedal's range.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Interesting. Wouldn’t reversing the polarity cause the pedal output to work in reverse? I confess, electronics is not my forte. Anyway, I didn’t know about that fix and I assumed it was the huge 50 kOhm output range that was the issue. I’m happy (so far) with the cheap 10 kOhm pot that I replaced it with.


----------



## 60s Pop Man (May 31, 2021)

In a previous post you mentioned: "It seems to deliver 80% of its total output span over about 20% of its travel arc."

This was my experience as well and it lead to the discovery of the solution I posted. I happened to have two Y-cords in storage and connecting as recommended resulted in CC#11 data incrementally increasing over the full range of pedal's travel arc vs. the full range of CC#11 data within the first 20% of the pedal travel arc.

The wiring of the FC-7 is atypical compared to other expression pedals. This simple non-invasive solution resolved the ratio of data increment to pedal travel arc issue.


----------

